# How do you tag a username in a post



## justinrpg (Jun 16, 2011)

How do I tag a username in a post, journal, about me, etc? I see it all the time but I don't know how to do it myself?


----------



## FlamingLizard (Jun 16, 2011)

:iconusername:  will show the icon followed by the username.

If you just want the icon itself to show, reverse it to :usernameicon:


----------



## justinrpg (Jun 16, 2011)

does the username go inside the colons as well, or after the second colon :


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey

hey you

http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00202/0/Using-Tags-and-Codes.html


----------



## Rossyfox (Jun 17, 2011)

basically Aden, I


----------

